# Camposol/Murcia



## jlc (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello
This is a message for anyone who is actually living in the camposol area (murcia spain) we are a couple looking to move to spain in the next 2/3 years and we are making initial enquiries and putting feelers out to certain areas.

Can you tell me what the Camposol area is actually like? the environment and surroundings? also is there enough to do - like courses/interests/workshops to join in the camposol area? apart from golf which is located nearby.

If anyone actually lives in this part of the region any advice and knowledge would be very appreciated.

Is the area near beaches? transport?...sorry a lot of questions trying to research areas as much as possible before hand.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you scroll down to the bottom of this page you will see a number of previous threads relating to Camposol and life there.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Camposol is a big, mainly British urbanisation situated on the plains between the sea and the mountains of Sierra Espuña which is good for mountain walking and biking. The local coastal town is Puerto de Mazarron.

There do seem to be various groups in Camposol and I hope someone can fill you in specifically.


----------

